
AMP is now available for email – What does it mean? - szoloth
https://adkgroup.com/blog/amp-email-what-it-means-and-how-approach-it-0/
======
szoloth
This is a look at how AMP builds Google's strategic moat AND a framework for
marketers to approach the question of whether to implement AMP or not.
Feedback and questions are more than welcome!

